# Want to breed!!!



## kimmielz1 (Jan 24, 2006)

I would like to start breeeding. However, I have no idea what I need. What size tank, how many RBP's so on and so forth. What is a good thing to feed them to hopefully make them more fertile or just what is a good thing to feed them. I need help


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

Have a look at this article:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12


----------



## smaldon (Jan 26, 2006)

kimmiesps said:


> I would like to start breeeding. However, I have no idea what I need. What size tank, how many RBP's so on and so forth. What is a good thing to feed them to hopefully make them more fertile or just what is a good thing to feed them. I need help


I am new to this myself I have only had my rbp's for about a year and a half.I have tried to do as much research into them as possible and can only tell you what I've learned so far.I am trying to get my rbp's to breed as well but so far no luck.I have 7 and I recently combined from two tanks and put them into a100g tank.I don't know if there is anything to feed them to make them more fertile,but I feed mine feeder fish,liver,heart and shrimp.I've heard that when they turn black they are ready to breed,and they apparently pair off and will rub against each other.I've also heard that sexing them ,you either look to see the thickness of them(female fatter) or look at their anal fin...male's anal fin is extended at the front and female's is straight.I don't know how accurate this is,as mine have yet to breed.That is about all that I can tell you,hope it helps.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

That's a real good, thorough article. Read and learn that, first and foremost.

I would say to have the best possible chance at breeding success, your first and main concern would be to have a big enough tank, and enough fish of sexual maturity, (although don't overcrowd them, of course) The more sexually mature fish you have, the better the chances of you having a compatible pair that are ready and _able _ to breed. Right? (but again, don't overcrowd) So that said, the bigger tank is beneficial in more ways than one.


----------



## FishBoy867 (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone have any breeding pairs of piranhas that they are willing to sell because i want to start breeidng them or just any adults that will breed that they will sell?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

if u want to breed. try breeding rbp's. they are the most that have been bred from p-fury members.


----------

